# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Echo Auto, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/alexa-auto

amazon.com/dp/B07VTK654B

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

Playlist "Alexa Auto – Take Alexa on-the-Go"

Director and General Manager at Alexa Automotive - John Scumniotales

----------


## Airicist

Article "Echo Auto brings Alexa to cars"

by Brian Heater
September 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – Playing music




> Alexa connects to popular music services, including Amazon Music Unlimited, iHeartRadio, Pandora, TuneIn, and more.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – Listening to audiobooks

Published on Sep 27, 2018




> Immerse yourself in a story. Learn something new. With Audible and Alexa, drive time becomes can’t-stop-listening time

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – Controlling smart home devices

Published on Sep 27, 2018




> Lock your front door, turn on your porch light, turn on your alarm system, and set your thermostat to away mode – just #AskAlexa.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – Managing calendars, shopping, groceries, and to-do lists

Published on Sep 27, 2018




> Alexa can manage your calendar, to-do lists, grocery lists, Amazon shopping cart, Amazon orders, and more #AskAlexa.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – Asking questions and trivia

Published on Sep 27, 2018




> Just #AskAlexa to get the latest sports scores, stock prices, weather forecast, traffic updates, and answers to general questions.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – Navigation and directions

Published on Sep 27, 2018




> Whether you know exactly where you want to go or are looking to try someplace new, Alexa is always ready to make recommendations and get you directions #AskAlexa.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – calling and messaging

Published on Oct 19, 2018




> Just #AskAlexa to join a conference call on your commute into work, send a message to a friend or drop in on your family to let them know that you are headed home

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – Overview

Published on Dec 14, 2018




> Alexa already helps you simplify and organize your life at home – now you can take her with you on the go. Just #AskAlexa to play music, get directions, place calls, listen to audiobooks, control your smart home, and more.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto – BMW vehicles with Amazon Alexa built-in

Published on Jan 16, 2019




> Announced at the Consumer Electronics Show 2019 in Las Vegas, Amazon Alexa will be integrated into BMW automobiles. With Amazon Alexa Built-In, users can benefit from effortless access to Amazon’s voice service in their BMW. More than 70,000 skills are currently available for Alexa, including the ability to control your Smart Home while on the road, access to Amazon Music, and more. You can also find out about the weather, play your favorite song, or add appointments to your calendar.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto - Access Amazon Alexa from your Audi e-tron

Published on Jan 31, 2019




> Announced at the launch event in September of 2018, the 2019 Audi e-tron will feature Amazon Alexa. With Alexa Built-in, you can ask to play music, listen to audiobooks, hear the news, check the weather, control smart home devices, get directions, find parking, and more—all while you keep your hands on the wheel and eyes on the road.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Auto: Alexa in your car for $50

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> Amazon's Echo Auto rides along in the car with you. Apparently, it should be able to hear you over road noise. The question is, how much road noise can it handle?

----------


## Airicist

Cracking Open Amazon's Echo Auto

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> We get right to what's inside Amazon's newest version of the Echo Auto in this episode of Cracking Open. This teardown of the 2019 Echo Auto contains much review of the device's $50 price point, who the potential target audience for the device is, and why Amazon would even want to release Alexa devices for your car, beyond the existing Echo Show device slate.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Alexa: coming home

Oct 28, 2019




> With Echo Auto you can play music and your favorite podcasts, ask Alexa to control your smart home, and stay connected with those you love without taking your hands off the wheel.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon is pushing Alexa deeper into the automotive market"

by Kyle Wiggers
January 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Auto - Lamborghini Huracán EVO

Jan 14, 2020




> Alexa, meet the Lamborghini Huracán EVO. Lamborghini is the first automaker to feature Amazon Alexa in-car controls. Now its lucky drivers can adjust functions such as climate, interior lighting and seat heating with a simple voice command while focusing on the road ahead.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Volvo Deploys First Commercial Trucks With Alexa Built-In"

by Eric Hal Schwartz
December 7, 2020

----------

